# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  SmartMoto v4.29. Resolved issues with direct unlock.

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce a new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
With this release we have *resolved issues with direct unlock* operation for models with ”*hardware lock*”.  *Smart-Clip rules* have been updated. Please الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] at our official forum.   *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ja123

thany

----------

